# Aristo F-unit coupler linkage



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

I have thee Aristo F-type locos, two B units and an A unit, and I was looking at their coupler linkages. Besides the fact that they’re awkward and don’t couple well







, I was concerned if they’ll handle the weight of my passenger set. My hopes are to run six to eight coaches behind the three F-units. Trouble is, will that many Heavyweight cars be too much for the couplers on these engines?







Should I switch to body mounted couplers, on the locomotives at least, or will these do the job







They don't call 'em Heavyweights for nothin'.







My Lionel won't even budge 'em.








My plan is to use wide radius on all the track that this consist will run on. I have LGB 16000 curved track and switches (Gotta at least have _one_ turnout at the station). I'll also be doing another loop that will have the shorter radius turns for my smaller (also Aristo) passenger set which I usually run with the Lionel. If I can get some brass rail I can set up another fifty feet or so of straight or wide radius track. Probably the latter. The plan is to set up the Eastern terminus of the Southern California Rail Road which ran from San Diego to Riverside and San Bernardino.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I regularly pull 4 streamline coaches with an FA/FB pair. I believe the streamline coaches, being aluminum vs. plastic, are heavier than the heavyweights. I had a little problem at first, breaking two the the coupler "holders", but my engines are VERY old, purchased on ebay. Once I replaced the coupler "holders" they have worked just fine ever since. 

Ed


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The streamlines are very heavy, but your F units won't have any trouble with them.


Heavyweights will be no problem.









[/url]
 
This old F unit usually has a B unit and pulls 4 to 6 heavyweights 10 hours a day on some grades.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. How's come my photo won't show... 

http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/botanic08/13.jpg


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Posted By Torby on 04/05/2009 7:17 AM
Hmm. How's come my photo won't show... 

http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/botanic08/13.jpg


Try putting the path in image brackets. One uses the img-/img HTML command enclosed in the square brackets.

Like this: 











Well Torby, I can't get it to display either. It seems to be a private (as in not public) domain. Therefore only _you_ can prevent For... AHEM, ah, that is to say; only _you_ can display it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
you have to have shoes on when posting photos.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think he owns any shoes. He runs trains barefoot even in the winter in northern IL.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was in my socks when I posted Tom's picture for him. 

Copied the url from his post, clicked the picture icon, pasted it into the spot and submitted the post. 

Nope, the problem is deeper than shoes or socks ha ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I post pictures all the time.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, your score in this thread is 1 for 3 Tom! 

You know I'm bustin' your chops here, ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------

